
I’ve worked the coronavirus front line – and I say it’s time to start opening up - mrfusion
https://nypost.com/2020/04/27/ive-worked-the-coronavirus-front-line-and-i-say-its-time-to-start-opening-up/
======
interestica
>We usually average 240 patients a day. For the last week, we averaged fewer
than 100. That means our patients in this diverse, low-income community are
afraid to come to the ER for non-COVID care.

It's weird to draw this conclusion. It may be likely that the reduced number
of ER visits are instead tied to: less driving, staying home, less work
stress, fewer dangerous activities, fewer human interactions, etc.

